# Saved Boxelder



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Thought I would share my urban logging save. On the way to the jobsite this morning the power company was clearing the lines. Not trimming mind you (to the ground) Probably 75 to a 100 trees. The star in the big log caught my eye, hearing how many get free wood I gave it a try, this is the results. I had a work van so I got all the biggest pieces I could fit. Oh yea I wasn't allowed any of the big logs, they deal with someone who cuts it up for firewood (sucks). The smallest is 9 inches wide and alittle over 3 foot (possibly bandsaw down). The larger ones are 15 inches wide 5 foot long. The crotch is 18 inches wide just over 3 foot long. I'm thinking live edge slabs. Tomorrow I'm gonna try for more and some of the walnut. All the logs are getting cut to what ever size they can handle to throw on the trailer what a waste. I'll try to take my camera to show the waste of wood going on. These are small but I think worth the effort for the butt chewing from the boss about the squatting van that was already overloaded. Sorry so long just excited.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That is some interesting looking wood. Good luck on grabbing more. Sad to hear how many trees they are chopping. Progress.....right? Can't wait to see what they look like when you get into them.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice score :thumbsup:...follow that crew around...or better yet if you have a dump site let them deliver it all for free to save them some gas and get them home to the family quicker.


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Update. I was talking to the homeowner on the jobsite about the logging, mentioned to him I would like to know who owns the property because I would like to have some of the logs. Specifically the boxelder logs that are in the 8-12 foot lengths and the walnut. Long story longer he says I'm sure you can have the boxelder but not the walnut. I ask do you know the owner? He says I am the owner. My heart missed a beat, I can have what I want as long as I help him retrieve the walnuts (my dodge will do that). Oh and the best part he'll load my logs with his on his trailer and take them to the mill he uses as long as I pay for my milled logs and help him load the lumber back on his trailer. Forgot he'll bring the lumber to my house for me to unload. I think I have a new buddy for life. The bummer, the tree company left the boxelder, suger maples, pines and walnuts in log form, but cut the oaks all into firewood size pieces.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

That is great news. All it takes sometimes is a little talking and presto you score.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

lucky guy ... congratulations


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice haul Chad! 

Those logs with the gold/bronze pigmentation mixed in with the reds, you have to kiln dry those pronto or at least try to get LOTS of wax on them once milled. Not just the end grain but on all faces. That part of the log - the wood with the rich golds/bronzes - those cells are going to collapse once the drying starts in earnest unless you slow the drying dramatically, or get it in the kiln and dry it fast. Anything in between and you'll have near 100% loss. If you don't have a kiln I'd suggest keeping those in the cant until you sell or are ready to use them. I developed a unique way to deal with this situation until I figured it out though. 

There's a lot I can tell you about them and will if you want to know. You have 4 kids, we have 5 so listen I'm pulling for you brother! I'd hate to see you go through all that work and lose them and if you don't take proper precautions you will for certain. The logs that are just red flames within the white are no problem, but that gold stuff is a nightmare until you get used to dealing with it. I have more and more customers that want only the red/gold wood so the kiln stays full of that stuff all the time now. It's bittersweet, really.


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

I'll listen and take notes on anything you have to say! Tell me what I have to do. Through my job I have access to industrial size dehues. But my knowledge is drying joists, floors, etc. So all info on this is new to me. My sawyer has a kiln would you advise me to go with him or give it a try? Even if your advise is to go with him, any info from you would be much appreciated. This is the small load going to him first, the big logs are coming later. Hard to find time with kids and work to do my hobby, but my goal is to someday own a mill, possibly the circle mill I mentioned long ago in a post to you. Still thinking on cutting the big logs myself with help of course on that mill. Thanks in advance!


----------

